# if you were going to buy a salter what would you buy?



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm putting a salter on my 07 Chevy 3500 hd diesel and I would like to know what works best for you guys. I looked at western tornado, swenson polyhawk and a few others. I like the idea of a gas motor in case the truck goes down but how hard are they to start in freezing temps? Any and all insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

All of our v-boxes have gas engines, never have a problem starting in the cold, if worse comes to worse and you park inside start it when you leave the shop, it will run for about 2 hours on a tank


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Longae29;1326491 said:


> All of our v-boxes have gas engines, never have a problem starting in the cold, if worse comes to worse and you park inside start it when you leave the shop, it will run for about 2 hours on a tank


How loud is your motors? This engine I'm debating on is a 10.5 briggs. Just don't want to wake up the neighborhood


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

we got our first v-box salters last year after 15years of plowing/salting. We got 2 snowex and really liked them. We have the 7550 and 8550 and they both worked well. For your truck, i would recommend the 8550.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Stainless Electric V-box, more expensive, but worth the coin. I liked my airflo, I really like my new smith! Thumbs Up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I am now the opposite, I like electric driven motors. They're not loud at all vs. gas motors you can hear from a couple blocks away. It's your preference, I chose a poly DownEaster and love it just wish it would have came with a cover lid like Fisher/Western. One thing you need to do no matter what you buy is keep it covered so snow doesn't get in it. If your doing places like condo's or apartment's you might want to consider an electric unit, they all spread the same just less noise and moving parts.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Stainless Steel, Gas powered by Briggs and Stratton, Flip up chute, custom fit tarp, with rear lights w/ wired controller.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

The gas motors really are not that loud. I have had problems starting them in the cold. My dealer recently pointed out a little tube that he says should be wrapped in insulation, and claims that by doing so, it will drastically improve cold temperature starting. The gas tanks on the gas engines are ridiculously small. I added external fuel tanks this year.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Brad3403;1326807 said:


> The gas motors really are not that loud. I have had problems starting them in the cold. My dealer recently pointed out a little tube that he says should be wrapped in insulation, and claims that by doing so, it will drastically improve cold temperature starting. The gas tanks on the gas engines are ridiculously small. I added external fuel tanks this year.


What exactly is this tube you speak of?


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Bump plz any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Go with a poly salter, stainless steel is older technology. I would never go with a salter thats not electric. Remember the less moving parts the better. I like SnowEx but western and fisher offers some nice poly spreaders that have a conveyor belt (which means more moving parts) but I will probably purchase. Gas salters are used by government and contractors that have yet to update or not moving up with technology. I like to be as modern as possible, especially when purchasing new equipment. Stainless steel spreaders in the next coming years will become a thing of the past.

best of luck


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

I happened to run into a Western sales rep in town yesterday and got to see one of the Tornados up close. I must say, I was impressed! Nice unit with some great features. I currently have a snow-ex 8000 and had nothing but problems the first year. I will go with a poly for sure as the lighter weight units are less likely to overload my trucks.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Stainless electric Snoway. Flip up chute and only one motor.As far as stainless being outdated I think that is bull. The poly spreaders have a steel frame which rots out too. If a stainless one lasts for a long long time who cares if it doesnt look like the latest fad. I am one to buy a spreader that will last and do the job and do it for a reasonable price.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Italiano67;1328448 said:


> Stainless electric Snoway. Flip up chute and only one motor.As far as stainless being outdated I think that is bull. The poly spreaders have a steel frame which rots out too. If a stainless one lasts for a long long time who cares if it doesnt look like the latest fad. I am one to buy a spreader that will last and do the job and do it for a reasonable price.


That, and they get dang near the same prices for plastic as for Stainless, which makes absolutely no sense considering the cost of stainless steel!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

wizardsr;1328453 said:


> That, and they get dang near the same prices for plastic as for Stainless, which makes absolutely no sense considering the cost of stainless steel!


Actually they are charging more for the poly spreaders then the stainless. $200 or so. Your right that is weird.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

One more thing. Hit that plastic spreader with the loader you get to buy a new one, stainless can be bent straight and welded. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Stainless is a no brainer over poly. As far as technology goes I'm not sure what's different on a V box besides drive options. We have an 8 yard spreader that is 30 years old and it still works the same or better then a new one.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

I run a 1997 Henderson 8' stainless steel with a 8 hp. gas Briggs. Can't be beat and still looks good. I run about 20 to 30 tons through it a year. Grease, grease and more grease. Then add a few cans of Fluid Film and your set. Maintenance is key! Wash and service the thing and it will last forever. Heard horror stories about electric motors rusting from he inside out due to condensation. Not a big fan of real cold plastic. Saw a few that cracked. I guess they have there place, just not in my truck.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Downeaster Sanders have been good for us, we run 1-3yd, 1-5yd,1-2yd,1 replacement tailgate and just ordered a 6yd, I love that they have so many sizes to choose from, all lengths and sizes for any application you can think of, so far they have been almost trouble free and very happy with them. All are stainless and two are electric the tailgate and the 2yd.


----------



## r1anz (Dec 31, 2011)

You said Gas incase the truck goes down. can't spread salt with gas or electric on broken truck.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I run smith stainless /electric, series 2, they have a single motor, both work well, around her a used one in working order goes very reasonable as well. Not much to go wrong with them, close to idiot proof as you can get for employee purposes, as far as old technology that's bs, if spreads salt, it spreads salt. Unless you get into some of the hi tech highway units with monitoring & pre wet systems.
If you want to be able to swap to a second truck, just wire up a second truck, not that complicated, at least our are not, off the shelf parts.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

wizardsr;1328545 said:


> One more thing. Hit that plastic spreader with the loader you get to buy a new one, stainless can be bent straight and welded. Thumbs Up


Just don't hit either one with the loader and all will be good.



r1anz;1472046 said:


> You said Gas incase the truck goes down. can't spread salt with gas or electric on broken truck.


No but you can take that gas or electric off the broken truck and put it on another truck. You still need a wire harness for the electric one and you need the battery and controller for the gas one. Sorta screwed either way and involves work.


----------

